# What is ad.yieldmanager.com?



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Popups from ad.yieldmanager.com popup in the bottom right corner of every website. How do I get rid of this?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's an ad server. What's your browser?

If using Internet Explorer, click Tools > Internet Options > Security > *Restricted Sites > Sites.*

Add **.yieldmanager.com*


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

It's one of the many 'tracking' services that are included on most sites and pages which aren't usually visible to users (until you look at your cookies list)! These things are not in themselves malicious, they just help sites and advertisers to 'target' you.

I use Ghostery to block this stuff, you can read about it here; http://www.ghostery.com/ Note that there may be a slight increase in the time it takes for pages to open while Ghostery checks for the bugs and blocks them (if you ask it to).


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Google chrome


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can also add *ad.yieldmanager.com *to your HOSTS file.

The HOSTS file is found at:

*C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc*

Add the following entry:

*127.0.0.1 ad.yieldmanager.com*


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I did this in internet explorer 9 because all the
ad links these things were sending were loading my
history so I had to click back several times just to
go back one page.
Sometimes I just had to close the browser,there were so
many back links.
http://www.learnwithnirab.com/2011/11/block-ads-in-ie9-adblock-plus.html
Blocks everything they put on their list.
Haven't seen an ad or had the back links problem since.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Also try *Adblock Plus* for Chrome.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

is there anyway i can get rid of it without installing anything else? My laptop has enough on it already.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

computersarecool said:


> is there anyway i can get rid of it without installing anything else? My laptop has enough on it already.





> You can also add *ad.yieldmanager.com *to your HOSTS file.
> 
> The HOSTS file is found at:
> 
> ...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

They way I posted isn't actually installing any programs.
You just download the small file in the link and add it
as per the instructions.
The file is a list of ad servers to block.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

For Internet Explorer, I use* SpywareBlaster*. It blocks thousands of ad servers and tracking cookies effectively without negative impact on your browser or system resources.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Or, you can use the *MVPS Hosts File*.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

all i have is imhosts.sam


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go to MVPS Hosts File and then go down the page to the "Related Utilities" and your see some hosts file managers. 
HostsMan
and
HostsXpert

They will help you manage things. Just check for updates ever week and then your be OK.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

computersarecool said:


> all i have is imhosts.sam


*HERE*'s a tutorial on how to get to the Hosts file in Windows 7 and edit it. I believe the files may be hidden.


----------

